# can i turn my skateboard into a snowboard



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

just take the bingings off and use it
u will not be able to hold an edge at all


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> just take the bingings off and use it
> u will not be able to hold an edge at all


unless you acually put an edge on a skateboard...i've tried it before and i wasn't to sucessful:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

*charlie*

what do you mean by an edge?sorry i dont really know hardly anything about snowboarding also do you know what i could use for bindings maybe cable ties?but i dont know how i would attach them


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

snowboards have metal edges...this helps to carve down the hill....a skateboard deck dosn't have metal edges so you will not be able to carve down the hill just get some bolts and bolt it up..you will have to drill new holes tho...and you will have to make sure the bottom is countersunk so the bolts will be hiding from the surface so the snow dosn't grab them


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

FoRuMfReAk said:


> snowboards have metal edges...this helps to carve down the hill....a skateboard deck dosn't have metal edges so you will not be able to carve down the hill just get some bolts and bolt it up..you will have to drill new holes tho...and you will have to make sure the bottom is countersunk so the bolts will be hiding from the surface so the snow dosn't grab them


Basiclly you can't do it and have any real sense of control. 

That said, if you want to try it, the "best" way is to get some old-school siderails to put on the deck (these will sort-of act as "edges"), and for bindings, you could drill some new holes and put normal bindings on, or go gehtto-fabulous and use rope through the truck-holes. you'd also be a bit better off with a long board than a normal street deck. However, this is going to be *nothing* close to a real snowboard.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

if u are even ghetto more
sand the edges until a sharp edge
so when u r on toe or heel side edge u have a point on the snow

physics!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

This is the craziest idea I've ever heard. I like it.

But there's a lot of physics that goes into the specific curve of the edges of a snowboard, in addition to the fact that the edges need to be sharp. It's not unlike how the angles of the trucks determine the way a skateboard turns when you lean. I don't know much about the construction of snowboards, but I fear there might be some necessary property of a snowboard deck in order for it to turn well that is unattainable here given the material properties of your skateboard, unless you reconstruct the whole thing from the inside of your deck out.

You might be able to get away with sliding around (which has no skateboarding counterpart, unless you can visualize powersliding ALL THE TIME) on your convert but I don't think you'll be able to create anything that'll hold a decent edge. If you get this contraption up and running well, then you have some serious conceptual brain power.

Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2007)

Surf_n_Snow said:


> This is the craziest idea I've ever heard. I like it.
> 
> But there's a lot of physics that goes into the specific curve of the edges of a snowboard, in addition to the fact that the edges need to be sharp. It's not unlike how the angles of the trucks determine the way a skateboard turns when you lean. I don't know much about the construction of snowboards, but I fear there might be some necessary property of a snowboard deck in order for it to turn well that is unattainable here given the material properties of your skateboard, unless you reconstruct the whole thing from the inside of your deck out.
> 
> ...


haha if that's a crazy idea then you should try duct taping your edges on ur snowboard and have some fun on the trampoline  it's a great way to work on your misty's and spins :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2007)

yeah dude....i would think you'd be able to. Get some of those LB trucks and huge a$$ wheels...you could bring back the old flex deck's of old bro. I like the idea

Pete


----------



## administrator (Mar 10, 2006)

Maybe shop around for an older board, save your time and momey :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

i've been pretty successful with a cheap NoFear deck. i've managed to carve a little but my feet keep slipping off. i don't have snowboard bindings, and i can't really afford them. any ideas?


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

no dude. a skateboard is what, 75cm long? even baby-sized snowboards are like 120cm. plus, no sharp edges on skateboard (already mentioned) plus no sidecut on skateboard which is at least as important as sharp edges. plus no binders for your feets. 

plus you can get a used board on eBay for like $50 sometimes. it will be shit, but if you're using it 1x per 5 years, shouldn't matter.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

no dude, this cheap piece of shit skateboard seems to work, i just need an idea for binding. the only reason i'm coming off is that my feet are slipping off the board.

what makes you think i HAVE $50? some of us use tea trays where we can't afford sleds. a sled costs like, $10. jeepers. hence the $5 skateboard.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

if you can make this work, post a video of it!!!
unfortunately i have no suggestions for a binding material.


----------



## unsunken (Dec 15, 2009)

I also have my doubts about a skateboard working as a snowboard...

Anyway, I'm not sure what kind of terrain you're talking about, but if you're talking about just hitting up small hills and not the slopes, a real board won't do you much good anyway. I've tried it before on a small hill (good-sized hill for sledding, small for boarding) -- it can be hard to pick up speed, which would make it especially hard for a beginner).

You could probably use it to "sled" down a hill standing up, with minimal turning and no carving ability though. They make skateboard-like items for the snow (snowskate, snowdeck), but throw it on something with edges for a reason.

As for whether or not you'd get stuck on bumps and lumps, it depends on the snow. As is, folks with boards twice the size of a skateboard start to sink in powder. And if it's too hard/icy, there's no way you'd be able to hold an edge without heavy modification.

All in all, you could probably come up with some sort of contraption that would be fun to mess around on, but like others have said, it would be nothing like a snowboard.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> if u are even ghetto more
> sand the edges until a sharp edge
> so when u r on toe or heel side edge u have a point on the snow
> 
> physics!


slut, when did you become a mod? i asked killclimbz if he would like help a while back but he never got back to me...


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

I think you need to look towards the snowskate design. Go find an old ski in a friend's garage, buy one for a buck (sorry, half pound) at a yard sale or just swipe one. Cut the front end off making it about 2 inches (5 cm?) shorter than the board. Remove the wheels from the trucks of the skateboard and figure out a way to attach the recently cut ski onto the trucks. C'mon, I can't think of EVERYTHING. May want to cut the trucks down so they're not wider than the ski. Solves your edge issue. Snowskates don't use bindings so there's another problem solved. Burton used to sell these and we had a few in the shop. They're totally sketchy and were mostly utilized behind the shop after a fair amount of alcohol was consumed. No matter what you end up doing, do us all a favor and get some video of the test run and post it up here.

Edit:
Here's some directions for the DIY
http://www.muskokaramp.com/snowskate/index.htm


----------



## ChuChu (Dec 28, 2009)

Holy thread necro. Did you guys take a look at the date of the OP?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

Obviously, no.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

nice job bouquethead


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Plastic Snowboards

/thread :cheeky4:


----------



## kquan (Dec 29, 2009)

get a bike tire or a thick rubber band, wrap it aroud your board until pushing strongly into the deck, use those as bindings, it wont work, but you can jump 

then put a sharpened deck underneat, by inches or so


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2010)

Bro its called a snowskate Team Board 2010 | Ambition Snowskates just little something i found


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Leo said:


> Plastic Snowboards
> 
> /thread :cheeky4:


DAMMIT...and here I spent all that $$ on my K2.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

*Skateboaarrd to snowboard*



charlie said:


> is it possible to turn my skateboard into a snowboard?i am not going to use it on ski slopes etc,just near where i live in England when it snows once in about 5 years.
> 
> i was just wondering would it just get stuck on lumps and bumps in the snow or would it work fine?i can easily take the wheels of the bottom i was just wondering if anyone knows what i could use for bindings-ie stuff you can find around the house or can by really cheap
> 
> any help apreciated


it should work fine because I've done it also I was wondering what to use for bindings that I can find around the house.


----------

